# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  Delphi 7 Second Edition v7.2

## adaman

سلام
می خواستم بدونم کسی راجع به این نسخه از Delphi  :متفکر:  اطلاعاتی داره؟
فکر می کنم نسخه ی رسمی نیست، که حتما نیس



==============================
DELPHI 7 SECOND EDITION v7.2
==============================


1. WHAT IS DELPHI 7 SECOND EDITION.
2. SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS.
3. FEATURES.
4. COMPILING THE JCL (JEDI CODE LIBRARY).
5. WHAT IS INCLUDED IN THE HELP.
6. HISTORY.
7. WEB SITE AND CONTACT.


1. WHAT IS DELPHI 7 SECOND EDITION
----------------------------------

Delphi 7 SE is an improved version of Delphi 7 Professional, created with the
purpose to offer a true Delphi 7 successor to a significant part of the Delphi
community, neglected by Borland for too many years.

If you are sick of the releases that Borland has produced since they became
the MS .NET female dog, you will like Delphi 7 SE. Also, if you have any fixes for
VCL bugs that Borland has refused to solve along the years, you have now the
opportunity to see them integrated in the product. To do so, don't hesitate to
visit our forum at http://www.liteapplications.com or contact us directly at
contact@liteapplications.com. Enjoy!


2. SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
----------------------

* Pentium 166 or higher.
* Windows 98 or higher.
* 64 MB of RAM.
* 250 MB of HD.


3. FEATURES
-----------

* Applied all the official updates.

* Restored DCC32.EXE and DCC70.DLL to avoid the optimization bug of Delphi 7
Update 1.

* Updated BORLNDMM.DLL to FastMM v4.64.

* The IDE and the VCL use the Tahoma font by default, instead of MS Sans Serif.

* Included programming font Consolas (recommended size 10 with ClearType
enabled).

* Editor color settings of Delphi 2006.

* Widened the "Files" heading in the Project Manager.

* MMX Trial Cleaner, that allows to reset the trial version of ModelMaker Code
Explorer.

* Delphi Tweaks utility, that allows to decide which packages will be loaded
when the IDE starts.

* Included Unit Expert 1.1.

* Removed deprecated/obsolete parts (CLX, BDE, Database Explorer, Database
Desktop, Image Editor, Integrated Translation Environment, Indy, IntraWeb,
Rave, TeeChart, QuickReport). The BDE packages and units are still there,
for backwards compatibility with third party libraries that may need them.

* Removed Delphi Direct.

* Removed the MS SDK Help except the Win32 Reference.

* Removed MergeModules folder.

* Removed Demos folder.


4. COMPILING THE JCL (JEDI CODE LIBRARY)
----------------------------------------
As Delphi 7 SE is based on Delphi 7 Professional, the JCL will believe that it
includes the CLX, and will try to compile packages for the CLX. To avoid this,
make the following change in the file "jcl\source\common\JclBorlandTools.pas":

function TJclBorRADToolInstallation.SupportsVisualCLX: Boolean;
begin
Result := False;
end;


5. WHAT IS INCLUDED IN THE HELP
-------------------------------

Only the reference materials have been included. These are:

* Delphi Object and Component Reference
* InterBase Express Reference
* Delphi Language Guide
* Delphi Compiler Messages and Warnings
* Delphi Compiler Options and Directives
* Mcft Win32 Programmer's Reference
* Glossary

If you need a programmer's guide, there are some excellent books out there,
such as the Delphi 6 Developer's Guide, by Xavier Pacheco and Steve Teixeira.


6. HISTORY
----------

v7.2 (15 May 2006)

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خیر، این نسخه رسمی نیست.

در آن از FastMM 4 استفاده شده و یک آپدیت پک های بورلند بر روی آن نصب شده است، نسخه حرفه ای دلفی است و خیلی از امکاناتی که مورد نیاز است را ندارد.

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
من تست کردم و اصلا جالب نبود.
اما اگر کسی SERVICE PACK برای دلفی 7 را دارد من و دوستان دیگر می خواهند.

----------

